# Zoning Issues continue



## Vicky Texas (Sep 17, 2008)

Hello Gang

We really need prayers for tomorrow night. We have another meeting on our property

and its zoning. And it will be a fight. We are pulling our hair out.

We had a buyer, this was 6 years ago. He was to purshase us and our nieghbors. It was

5.81 acres all together. We own 1 acre. It took a year through the City process. Then at

closing we were informed he lost his finacing. Just blew us away. So after several months

of extenisons, he walks. Now we are all zoned SP-2 for commercial, for office buildings.

Super, we wanted to be commercial, and hey we got it. It cost the buyer who walk

over $50,000.00. So he lost all this money when he walk. It was heart breaking for everyone.

We have given him every chance to come and buy us all out. It just did not happen.

I still talk to him every so often.

Well, so fast forward.. this left us in a mess, we did not know, till about 2 years ago coming

Dec. Well, we are zoned together. Meaning, now we are 5.81 acres. Not a acre that we own.

Meaning without each other we can't sale. So we find this out. Great, no one has a suggestion

on how to fix it. We have not found anyone to buy us all out either.

Now, the neighbor has a buyer for her property, and the property next to us.. well they

just sold. The buyer bought it, without doing the City process first. I am not sure how

much the seller's realtor told the buyer either. So now he is really in a jam. Now

we can't sell all togther if we wanted to. One acre in the middle is sold.

So, we go to the Planning and Zoning Meeting, it was horrible. They passed us on to

City Council. The nightmere continues, they don't know what to do either. We kept

getting called out to meet with the City's Attorney. All he wants for us to do is to go into

some holding zoning, Ag.. hello, they want us to give up our commercial zoning and

back to AG Zoning. NO deal. The battle got worse. They decided to send us back to

the Planning and Zoning to fix it. So now we go tomorrow night to fight.

We were suppose to have a meeting with the planning department who is refusing to do

this. So here we are, we are on one end, we will have commercial on both sides of us.

Commercial in the back, and they want us to give up our zoning and go back AG.

I told them NO, we have not spent the last 6 years being zoned Commercial to go

back where we started. The other answer is for us to come up with $30,000.00 and

do the plans and spend another year in Zoning to become SP-1. Sorry we don't have

that kind of cash laying around. And it would be stupid. The buyer when we get one

will want to do their own plans.

They won't let us stay the SP-2 with the property next to us sold and the next one

under contract. We are going in to ask for O1 Zoning -- office zoning with the restriction

that any buyer we get will have to get their plans approved before being given any

permitts to build. The city won't let us have it, without the restriction. Just praying with

it they will agree. If not, the buyer could do what they want.

It is just such a mess. I just get so sick. So I have get up and fight them tomorrow

night. We are number 14 to 20, tomorrow night, so it will be a late night too. In our

group, our property is the first to go. So I have to battle first. I wished it could be

the buyer for the neighbors property or the new owner go first. But nope..

So please say a prayer for us.

We just want our zoning fix in commercial and sale .. move .. be able to get on with

life.

Thanks for listening or reading our mess, sorry its so long too.

Vicky


----------



## Marty (Sep 18, 2008)

Vicki this is just so pure nuts. Its like you are a prisoner on your own property.

We have a 15 acre farmland in the valley that I'd like to sell someday when I ever get the time to fool with it. We are being given the option of turning it commercial from ag. Not sure what is the right thing to do about it at this point. There are no other farm lands available in that area for miles at all except this one and I'd sure hate to see it turned into a trailer park.

If you can be commercial, with all the other properties around you commercial, someone is sure to snatch your acre up to join their properties to enhance their business. Then it should be a slam dunk to get a buyer. Don't back down and keep your chin up and fight. I can't wait to hear their decision. Good luck!


----------

